# Terminator 4, Transformers 2, or X-men Origins



## RoscoTL (Mar 17, 2009)

Which one are you most excited about or want to see the most?

I think X-Men Origins is gonna be the killa movie this summer......


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 17, 2009)

Is X-Men Origins the one where Wolverine like jumps into that helicopter?

If so, probably that.


----------



## RoscoTL (Mar 17, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Is X-Men Origins the one where Wolverine like jumps into that helicopter?
> 
> If so, probably that.


 
Yes it is, can't wait to see who this gambit guy is....
"Will i am" is also in the movie...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

X-Men origins. Maybe TF2.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm thinking X-men Origins. I'm mostly excited about Deadpool. 

When I think of Terminator 4, I think of Christian Bale flipping a bitch over a lighting guy on the set now, haha. I don't really see the roles he's played the same.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, don't watch it for Deadpool. They *really* changed his character. He's apparently a "Pre-Deadpool" Deadpool, if you get what I'm saying. Also his mouth was stitched shut. And he has arm blades. And I think laser blasts as well.

And here's an interview with Ryan Reynolds, who plays Deadpool. 

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/ryan-reynolds-talks-deadpool-6367


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 17, 2009)

Transformers 2. Definitely. 

Cause if I am correct in saying this, the third one will feature Unicron. How they pull off the computer rendering on that will be a sight to see.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 17, 2009)

Not really into human-robot, human-wolverine half breeds.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

Wolverine isn't a half breed.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 17, 2009)

I have to question why we need a fourth Terminator movie.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 17, 2009)

Before that question the need for the Sarah Conner Chronicles.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 17, 2009)

that's a good point.

Actually, the movie I'm really most excited about is the Ghost in the Shell live action movie that Dreamworks and Speilberg are working on. Should be out around 2012. Hopefully, it'll be good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 18, 2009)

"Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" for sure.  Teaser got me excited for that movie.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 18, 2009)

Transformers 2 its always been my favorite show when i was a kid


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know.

The third Terminator wasn't very good nor necessary so I doubt a fourth would be great, I'm not a fan of Michael Bay's movies, and X-men: The Last Stand a few years back was less than stellar. So I'm pretty skeptical here.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2009)

Shouden said:


> I have to question why we need a fourth Terminator movie.



This.

The 3rd blew, and wrapped up everything/explained all the events pre-Judgment Day.   Is this one going to cover events post-Judgment Day? Might as well make a game-to-movie translation of Terminator: Future Shock, couldn't be much worse than 3.  One of the few things I did like about 3 was seeing the prototypes for the HKs - cool stuff.  Kristanna Loken was easy on the eyes, too.

The Sarah Connor Chronicles were pointless.


----------



## FireFoxZero (Mar 18, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Oh, don't watch it for Deadpool. They *really* changed his character. He's apparently a "Pre-Deadpool" Deadpool, if you get what I'm saying. Also his mouth was stitched shut. And he has arm blades. And I think laser blasts as well.


 

Aw, I loved Deadpool shame he won't be the one we're familiar with.

Anyhow I'm looking forwards to the three of them. Transformers 2 looks really good, X-men Origins is really good and glad to see them actually use Gambit. As for Terminator 4, I'll miss good 'ol Arnold, he was and will forever be THE Terminator to me. Shame i don't have the money to see all three movies. Thankfully there is always DVD.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't knock Sarah Connor Chronicles.  It's a pretty damn good show.  Hell, any show that can make Brian Austin Green a legitimate character after his tenure on 90210 is doing a hell of a job.  Some of the episodes have been absolute gold and goes great with the mythos.

As for the movie, I have my doubts.  I feel like I have to see this though cause A) This is the last film special effects master Stan Winston did before he died and B) I fucking love the Terminator.

Transformers 2 is iffy.  I'm not looking forward to seeing LeBouf again in his role as Sam, though Meghan Fox is still a hottie.  I heard they're bringing back the original voice of Soundwave though, so I might just see it for his moments.

I have no expectations for the Wolverine movie.  The X-Men movies were essentially a Wolverine show and now that he gets his own spin-off movie it just seems like too much.  As much as I think Hugh Jackman is great in the role, enough is enough.  If we really need to see Deadpool, they should just do a separate movie for him.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 18, 2009)

the only non-original voice in the first transformers movie was Megatron who was voiced be Hugo Weaving. Soundwave didn't really have any speaking parts. Should be good to hear the original voice of him again.


As for the X-men movie, I don't know. They're making Logan and Sabertooth old friends again despite having them not know each other in the previous movies. Though, I can't wait to see what they do with Gambit.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 20, 2009)

I want to see all of them.

Transformers 2 has the critical elements of an awesome film: 1) explosions 2) fucking great big robots 3) 1 and 2 in combination with fighting.

Terminator Salvation seems to be marketting itself as a more thinky film than the previous Terminators. It could be good, it could suck.

Wolverine, has Wolverine in it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 20, 2009)

But when I say Christian Bale is in that movie, then that movie is good, no?


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Mar 21, 2009)

Terminator 4. I've always been a fan of the series, even the third movie flawed as it was.


----------



## Niles (Mar 23, 2009)

Tough question.

I'm looking forward to T4, but not all that excited.

T2: Rise of the Fallen - OMFG, the trailer made me nerdgasm. If each of those "meteorites" are a Transformer, then there's going to be roughly 10 introduced in this flick. I enjoyed the first one, but the 2nd needs less human airtime...it's Transformers damnit! (This is what I voted for)

X-Men Origins - This just looks like a nasty film. The cast seems great.

Not mentioned:
G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra - I have high expections/hopes for this one. G.I. Joe can sum up 90% of my childhood...


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 24, 2009)

Nooo dammit, I wanna change my vote D:<

T4 actually looks pretty entertaining.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 24, 2009)

Terminator 4 and X-Men Origins sound pretty cool, but, Transformers 2 AWSOME!!


----------



## Shatter (Mar 24, 2009)

It's got to be X-Men Origins. Although to be fair, I never got around to seeing Transformers, I really should.

But they should have let Terminator die peacefully 18 years ago, in my opinion.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to go with T4 on this. I really want that movie franchise to redeem itself.


----------

